# Why ImageBam not opening?



## sundar07 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello friends,

I am not able to view full size images on ImageBam and ImgBox.

My ISP is BSNL with IP Address: 117.XXX.XXX.XXX

Is there any way to view the images or any browser extension available for google crome?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2013)

sundar07 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am not able to view full size images on ImageBam and ImgBox.
> 
> ...



Why cannot you try Firefox because it has so many extensions to choose from.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2013)

i guess you didn't heard but it is old news now.some months ago many filesharing & image hosting sites were blocked by indian ISPs.many sites are now unblocked but many are still blocked.imagebam is one such site which is currently blocked at least on bsnl network.use proxy site to open imagebam link to view image.
ImageBam - View topic - ImageBam not opening in India (ISP: BSNL)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i guess you didn't heard but it is old news now.some months ago many filesharing & image hosting sites were blocked by indian ISPs.many sites are now unblocked but many are still blocked.imagebam is one such site which is currently blocked at least on bsnl network.use proxy site to open imagebam link to view image.
> ImageBam - View topic - ImageBam not opening in India (ISP: BSNL)



+1 to this.


----------



## sundar07 (Nov 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Why cannot you try Firefox because it has so many extensions to choose from.


Thanks but i cant find any firefox extensions for imagebam.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 29, 2013)

Tried asking their support ?

Or just switch to other ones instead...Imgur, ImageShack, Photobucket, PostImage(fastest load times)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Tried asking their support ?
> 
> Or just switch to other ones instead...Imgur, ImageShack, Photobucket, PostImage(fastest load times)



+1 to this.



sundar07 said:


> Thanks but i cant find any firefox extensions for imagebam.



Make a query for support to your needs. They might provide.OK.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2013)

sundar07 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am not able to view full size images on ImageBam and ImgBox.
> 
> ...


just use Tor for accessing blocked sites


----------



## sundar07 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys for your valuable reply 


Zangetsu said:


> just use Tor for accessing blocked sites


This is working for me..thank you Zangetsu


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2013)

sundar07 said:


> Thanks a lot guys for your valuable reply
> 
> This is working for me..thank you Zangetsu


gr8...yes it works always


----------

